# Bathroom wiring question



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm remodeling the bathroom and have a quick question:

For exhaust fan/light: 20amp breaker with 12 ga. wire or 15 amp breaker with 14 ga. wire? The exhaust fan/light needs to be on it's own circuit? 


Thanks in advance,

Bob


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

you do not need a separate circuit for a fan light.check the fan for amp draw.you should be fine wiring the whole bath on one circuit.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

SHANK said:


> I'm remodeling the bathroom and have a quick question:
> 
> For exhaust fan/light: 20amp breaker with 12 ga. wire or 15 amp breaker with 14 ga. wire? The exhaust fan/light needs to be on it's own circuit?
> 
> ...


Bob,
Sounds like you got some wrong information on requirements.
I am in a condo built in 1994.
I have 2 bathrooms, both on one 20amp circuit.
Both have Light bars over the vanity, o/head light in shower and separate exhaust fan.
There are 3 switches in each room, one each for light bar, o/hd light and fan.
You should be okay with the breaker and wire, just use separate switch for each item.
Rich


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks guys. To clarify, the fan/light is one unit using one switch...

I guess my main question is: Does the exhaust fan need to be on a separate circuit from the other fixtures? I'm hearing conflicting opinions from friends.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Doesn't need a separate circuit to my knowledge. I have two bathroom with fans, both are on the same circuit from the breaker panel to the bathroom. They are switched separately once in the bathroom.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

-The fan/light can be on the same circuit as the vanity light.
-The GFCI receptacle(s) need to be on a seperate 20 amp circuit.

Check the rating on the fan/light. You should be fine with a 15a circuit using 14ga. wire providing it doesn't have a heat lamp. Even then the rating may only require 15a. Again, check the rating plate.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Great. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

If you can I would split the fan and light on two seperate switches. You do not need the fan on every time you turn on the light. One run of 14/3 will do it so you don't have to try and get two 14/2s into the junction box on the fan/light.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Multibeard. The fan/light company has a switch I can order that will separate the two. I'll do it.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

If you have room in the wall just put in a double box and use two switches. 

Lots cheeeeeeper!!!!!


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

SHANK said:


> The fan/light company has a switch I can order that will separate the two. I'll do it.


Don't bother. You can pick up a stack switch from Home Depot, Lowe's, etc...It will fit into a single gang box.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, apparently there's a module in the unit that you need to purchase that allows you to control the fan and light independently. That's what i understand anyway. I'll look into it further tomorrow.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

SHANK said:


> Well, apparently there's a module in the unit that you need to purchase that allows you to control the fan and light independently. That's what i understand anyway. I'll look into it further tomorrow.


That's likely for remote control of light-dimming & fan-speed. Or for seperate control in a retrofit situation. i.e. where you already have a 14/2 Romex in place.
You can control basic on/off function by running a 14/3 Romex to the fixture. One hot for the fan and the other for the light. Each hot will land at a different terminal on the stack switch.


----------

